# G4003G: Does the crossfeed graduated dial have 1 or 2 ball-bearings for the "friction" action?



## keeena (Sep 13, 2019)

I pulled apart the cross-feed handle and graduated dial and the friction device (spring & ball bearing) shot out. I want to know if there is supposed to be 1 or 2 of these installed. The handle has bores for 2 springs, but I only found 1 spring/ball bearing on the floor. The Grizzly schematic isn't definitive because they typically only show 1 item if there are multiples.


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 13, 2019)

The parts diagram is usually accompanied by a parts list. The parts list will also show how many of each part are required.


----------



## keeena (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi Toz - that's not what I see in the parts lists and diagrams. For instance, take a look at the compound rest diagram & part list (pages 96/97). Item 619 is a bolt which holds the handwheel bracket to the compound rest (the slide). There's most definitely 2 of these, but only 1 bolt shown in the diagram and nothing in the P/L stating that 2 of these are used.

G4003G Parts List


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 13, 2019)

Mine only had 1 ball and spring when I did the same as you.
I had to sweep the shop floor 7 times before the ball and spring were both found.

In any event, when I put mine back together, I put as much grease in there as possible, and this helps in the feel department when adjusting the dials.


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 13, 2019)

Oops, sorry keeena, was going by the manual for my lathe. 
Wish I could be more help.


----------



## keeena (Sep 13, 2019)

No apologies needed Toz!  Grateful for any help.

Mitch - I was shocked to find the ball bearing too. My garage is a mess; that's why I was curious if there was another one launched into a dark corner never to be found again.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 14, 2019)

Kenna,

In my case, I don't KNOW that there were NOT 2 springs and 2 balls, all I found after 7 sweeping sessions was 1 of each.


----------

